# Random skunk chat



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well i was being lazy an couldnt be bothered to search for the other thread lol so started a new one 
:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hi Em


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

heyaaaaaaas sel 

im hungry so do i put on pizza or fish pie ? 

hmmmm:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> heyaaaaaaas sel
> 
> im hungry so do i put on pizza or fish pie ?
> 
> hmmmm:lol2:


I had a skunk in my pizza earlier. Ewan was feeding him so he could have the box. Banished them both out the room lmao.

I go with fish pie. Its brain food u know


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I had a skunk in my pizza earlier. Ewan was feeding him so he could have the box. Banished them both out the room lmao.
> 
> I go with fish pie. Its brain food u know


 
though i have been told if i had brains i would be dangerous lol 

i should have called it the random skunk an raccoon thread ha ha 


lewis an wyot had me in stitches earlier lewis was throwing his beany teddies for him an he was running grabbing them an giving them a shake then throwing them back to lewis to throw again :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> though i have been told if i had brains i would be dangerous lol
> 
> i should have called it the random skunk an raccoon thread ha ha
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaha Lewis being a good boy now then


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Hahahahahahaha Lewis being a good boy now then


 
yeah he aint being too bad he has had today off school an is off tomorrow too.........teacher training that they save up so they can have it off for eid........

lews an wyot are best mates lol its funny watching them play :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have to add this somewhere..........

my son has just had me howling with laughter.............we are sat watching im a celebrity and stacey was in the camera room thing...........

Lews turned to me an said "mum they really shouldnt have let her eat that kangaroo willy as its made her go crazy" LOOOOOOOOOOOL

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yups its offical i am talking to myself on this thread lol ha ha 

well why am i up at this silly hour urghhhh 

been to a sort of memorial tonight odd saying that as no date can even be set for the funeral as of yet  

my friend lost her lil boy at 9 years old a couple of weeks ago he had a brain tumour 

so we have been for a bit of a do tonight in rememberance of Zayne 

i have to say all thats going round my head at the moment is Zaynes song :gasp: NDubZ number 1 it was played over an over :gasp:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

:O 
whats the wierdist thing your skunks have done.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

depends what you mean by wierd lol 

mine sleep on huskies backs an do a grand prix round the living room with a raccoon...............to me its normal to others it would be wierd :lol2:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

:lol2: need pics ^.^
rosie hates my dad for some weird reason and she chases him and stamps her feet XD.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the pic in my signature is havoc asleep on keonas back :2thumb:

and pix of the grand prix not a chance lol they would be a blur they run that fast ha ha ha


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

:flrt: lol awww XD
we should get some xmas pics up off skunkies. that would be awesome :blush: =]


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> :flrt: lol awww XD
> we should get some xmas pics up off skunkies. that would be awesome :blush: =]


 
mine wont sit still long enough to do anything like that lol always on a mission ha ha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> mine wont sit still long enough to do anything like that lol always on a mission ha ha


Agree with this. Am dreading the tree this year because i know Bandit wont leave it alone. Then ill have Ewan pestering it during the day lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have this one of wyot in the snow this morning


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Agree with this. Am dreading the tree this year because i know Bandit wont leave it alone. Then ill have Ewan pestering it during the day lmao


 
lol yeah i have gone against putting a tree up an just got loads of stuff to put on the walls lol out of reach of wyots ha ha


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i have this one of wyot in the snow this morning
> 
> 
> image


OMG u have a racoon! how cuuute!


Randon question but i dont know much about skunks but I know they spray and it smells bad so is this a defense and how do you prevent it happening with pet ones?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> lol yeah i have gone against putting a tree up an just got loads of stuff to put on the walls lol out of reach of wyots ha ha


Bandits being a nightmare this week have no idea whats up with him. Its like hes constantly high lol. Hes also ran into 2 walls and a hoover tonight lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> OMG u have a racoon! how cuuute!
> 
> 
> Randon question but i dont know much about skunks but I know they spray and it smells bad so is this a defense and how do you prevent it happening with pet ones?


yush i have a coonie lol 

skunks use the spray usually as a defense so a well socialised skunk should rarely use the defence mechinisum they have been given 

you would have to scare the jeebus out of a well socialised skunk in order for it to spray or something really bad happen 





selina20 said:


> Bandits being a nightmare this week have no idea whats up with him. Its like hes constantly high lol. Hes also ran into 2 walls and a hoover tonight lmao.


 
LOOOOL bless him mine run into walls an alsorts its so funny as they look at what they have run into as if to say why did you just do that to me ha ha :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOL bless him mine run into walls an alsorts its so funny as they look at what they have run into as if to say why did you just do that to me ha ha :lol2:


Yup and hes got stuck in the bin twice which i find hillarious lmao.

Love how i get the blame for him running into stuff lmao


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

All these fun skunky stories are making me sad! :lol2:

Great pic of wyot enjoying the snow, im hoping lily will take to the harness so she can play outside too. 
Are skunks attracted to Christmas trees then? Ill have enough work trying to stop Brandon murdering a Christmas tree without Lily doing it too! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Yup and hes got stuck in the bin twice which i find hillarious lmao.
> 
> Love how i get the blame for him running into stuff lmao


 

Oh of course its never their fault ha ha you should know that by now lol 

i went upstairs the other day an was followed not knowingly by bam.......i came back down from the attic went an sat in the loo and the shock of my life as bam was sat in the bath looking at me :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> All these fun skunky stories are making me sad! :lol2:
> 
> Great pic of wyot enjoying the snow, im hoping lily will take to the harness so she can play outside too.
> Are skunks attracted to Christmas trees then? Ill have enough work trying to stop Brandon murdering a Christmas tree without Lily doing it too! :gasp:


 
awwwwwww hun i know  what a farse we have had hey  im so sorry i know its noones fault but him upstairs an him deciding to paint the world white the the snow stuff an cause havoc but im still sorry  xxx


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Yup, its been unfortunate but im ok about it now. I know she'll be looked after until she gets here and i have more time to buy her pretty things. lol! 
Plus ill have a little more time to enjoy quiet evening as im sure when she arrives it'll be mad here for a while. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Yup, its been unfortunate but im ok about it now. I know she'll be looked after until she gets here and i have more time to buy her pretty things. lol!
> Plus ill have a little more time to enjoy quiet evening as im sure when she arrives it'll be mad here for a while. :lol2:


Hehehehe evenings are never quiet with a skunky lmao.

Sooooo glad you decided to have Lily shes such a cute little darling.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Yup, its been unfortunate but im ok about it now. I know she'll be looked after until she gets here and i have more time to buy her pretty things. lol!
> Plus ill have a little more time to enjoy quiet evening as im sure when she arrives it'll be mad here for a while. :lol2:


oh yesh your world will be skunk world an upside down hee hee your gonna enjoy her so much hun 

and yes hun she will be 100% looked after by steve hun 



selina20 said:


> Hehehehe evenings are never quiet with a skunky lmao.
> 
> Sooooo glad you decided to have Lily shes such a cute little darling.


 
hee hee steve has fallen in love with her too sel :flrt::lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Im glad i decided to have her too, she sounds perfect for us and from what Steve said shes a very laid back and playful girl and that was while travelling! 
Just impatient and want her here now! :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Im glad i decided to have her too, she sounds perfect for us and from what Steve said shes a very laid back and playful girl and that was while travelling!
> Just impatient and want her here now! :lol2:


She is a lovely girl. Always the one that Emmas telling to stop climbing on her for cuddles when on the phone. Such a sweet little one .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Im glad i decided to have her too, she sounds perfect for us and from what Steve said shes a very laid back and playful girl and that was while travelling!
> Just impatient and want her here now! :lol2:


hopefully it will fly hun im hoping so for you 

yeah steve was telling me on the phone he couldnt believe how chilled out she was an how she wasnt bothered at all about the fact she was travelling bless so proud of my ickle gurly :flrt::flrt:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

hehe, well its a good thing she isnt too bothered as shes done a hell of a lot of travelling! :lol2:

If this snow doesn't go away it'll drag! Im going shopping tomorrow and i dont care how icy it is. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> hehe, well its a good thing she isnt too bothered as shes done a hell of a lot of travelling! :lol2:
> 
> If this snow doesn't go away it'll drag! Im going shopping tomorrow and i dont care how icy it is. :whip:


just be bloomin careful woman as your chris said dont be falling an popping hee hee :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

To be fair right now id LOVE to pop! lol! Well im off to lie in my bed and try and get comfy. Going to pick up some things for Lily tomorrow too so lots to do tomorrow! hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> To be fair right now id LOVE to pop! lol! Well im off to lie in my bed and try and get comfy. Going to pick up some things for Lily tomorrow too so lots to do tomorrow! hehe


 
hee hee shopping for the lilster bless ya 

well will text you tomorrow anyways hun 

oooo so ya know siku is doing really well though looks like he will have permenant damage to his right eye an ear wont know till been back to the vets with him though next week 

be he is back to troffing food and plodding about too so im happy he is gonna make a near full recovery :flrt:

and my house is smelling slightly better too its wearing off now :whistling2::lol2:

Oh steve said lil dont smell at all as well which i was like a phew thank god lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bloomin snowing again here typical argh gotta walk down to hospital with lews tomorrow for a check up as his hand still aint right from when he broke it 


hmmm wondering if i should enter the pic of wyot in the snow in the christmas pic of the month thingy ma bobby


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Aww im glad hes gonna be ok though! Poor guy... Yeah the smell must have worn off Lily quick enough anyway, bet Steves glad! :lol2: 

Still snowing here too, total nightmare shopping today! Wont be doing that again til this baby is out.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Aww im glad hes gonna be ok though! Poor guy... Yeah the smell must have worn off Lily quick enough anyway, bet Steves glad! :lol2:
> 
> Still snowing here too, total nightmare shopping today! Wont be doing that again til this baby is out.


yeah i bet he is ha ha 

i hate shopping when it aint snowing lol 

had wyot on his walk this morning an a random woman said OMG am i seeing right............i said well your eyes are working so i guess so lol 

she was like OMG thats a....a.....a.... i said raccoon? lol she said yeah......then she just walked off in a kinda daze :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Haha! Poor woman! Mind you she'll have something interesting to talk about anyways! Steve phoned last night, Lily is fine and he's gonna email some pics of her when hes got over that mad run. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Haha! Poor woman! Mind you she'll have something interesting to talk about anyways! Steve phoned last night, Lily is fine and he's gonna email some pics of her when hes got over that mad run. :lol2:


 
awwww cool thats brill hun 

yeah i did chuckle as the woman wandered off ha ha :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well i now rember why i dont buy the cats new cat toys anymore lol 

wyot has pulled a rubber mouses ears off an tail.....plus pulled squeaker out too 

smashed to bits the lil balls an nabbed off with the bells taken the cat nip bags in the litter trays an shat on them :lol2:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

any idears on how to get rosie to like my dad lol XD
every time rosie is out and shes with me shell stomp her feet at home and chace him trying to bite :O. or if im on the chair and shes on the floor and he comes in shell run and hide.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

How about feeding her when your dad arrives? Or getting him to offer her treats? Food is usually the key to a skunk's affections!


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

tryed that but it only worked for my bf not my dad. she just dosnt like him


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

That has got to be a serious dislike! Different aftershave? Might he smell of something she doesn't like?


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

dont no.. when they first meet and she was running around she went and pissed on his foot :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> dont no.. when they first meet and she was running around she went and pissed on his foot :whistling2:


what does she do when he picks her up for a cuddle ?


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

trys to run away


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> trys to run away


 
could he not try picking her up and feeding her tastey treats while he has hold of her she may associate him as being the man she gets the tastey treats from when she has a cuddle then


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

tryed that XD she eats the food then runs away and wont go near him agen lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

is there not a room you could put her in with him where she has nowhere to hide so she has to be close to him and him keep offering her treats


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

no dont have any empty rooms =[. we have tryed sorta the same thing in the kitchen but she was having none of it and let of a lil wiff


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Thought I should join in the skunk chat! This is Guinness, she's an absolute joy to own and I love her to bits


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

suity said:


> image
> 
> Thought I should join in the skunk chat! This is Guinness, she's an absolute joy to own and I love her to bits


 
she is adorable :flrt: fantasic snow piccy too :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well im having major cuddles from the bam bam tonight :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well im having major cuddles from the bam bam tonight :flrt:


Send some BamBam cuddles to me. Bandit refuses to come out his cage atm lol


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Does he take his shoes off when he comes in your house? I have a cat with an extreme phobia of boots


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

em_40 said:


> Does he take his shoes off when he comes in your house? I have a cat with an extreme phobia of boots


Eh???????


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Was directed at Samhaines who's skunk doesn't like their dad.http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/samhaines.html


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah he takes his shoes off XD
well iv left the house for 2 weeks over xmas leaving him to look after rosie so hopefully they mite bonde a bit lol


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lovely!*



suity said:


> image
> 
> Thought I should join in the skunk chat! This is Guinness, she's an absolute joy to own and I love her to bits


 
Glad you are happy with her......really superb pic there in the snow! Exxxxtremely cute!!!!!!

Have a great new Year, Casey! Oh and dont drink too many skunkies, lol!


Dave


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

any idears on how to stop rosie biting >.> when were playing or even if shes sat on my lap shell give me a nip, shes also started biting things like the sofa and the cat :O
iv been telling her no and she wont lesson. i know some times shell nip me when im playing the xbox and not fussing her when shes on my lap.
any idears


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Is she coming into season? Lavender gets more playful and flirty at this time of year and she loves to nip as part of that! She sneaks up and nips to provoke a reaction, then scampers off with her tail in the air, stomps, scoots back and charges! I have a cuddly toy I hold when I play with her, so poor rudolph gets it on the nose!!!

Our little stinkers don't realise how sharp their teeth are!


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

im not 100% shore if she is coming into season :O wouldnt it be to early for her first season.. when we play she flashes her bum :O all time and was chasing the cat last night nipping her then flashing her bum at the cat.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well babydice has spent the night dragging chester out of his bed then sitting on his head, then ragging him on the neck then mounting him.........so i think its safe to say she has come into season a lot earlier than last year:lol2::flrt:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

ok ty XD so im guessing she mite get ruffer in play


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we tried explaining at 5.30 am this morning that he has to mount her.....but she seemed to be having so much fun being the dominant one all we could do was laugh............thou our eyes wernt very happy at that time of a sunday morning:whistling2:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

:lol2:
im guessing he hasn't quit learned how to do it right yet,

are there any other signs i can look out for to Rosie coming into season


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

samhaines said:


> :lol2:
> im guessing he hasn't quit learned how to do it right yet,
> 
> are there any other signs i can look out for to Rosie coming into season


 
well he actually managed it last year so maybe hes just not reading the signs yet, although babydice knows she is coming in:whistling2:

well babydice usually sleeps in bed with me, but has been sharing her night btween my bed and chesters:gasp:

she is a little wet underneath, she is totally litter trained but sometimes i find a little wet patch in our bed so im presuming this is her 'leaking' in some way

she isnt anymore aggressive the only noticable change in her behaviour i have seen is she wants cuddles more when shes in bed, she does snuggle a lot usually but over the last few nights she wont leave me alone, maybe she thinks i can help her out with her problem!!!!!:whip:

r its just im such a fantastic mummy and she wants me to know she loves me :flrt:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> well he actually managed it last year so maybe hes just not reading the signs yet, although babydice knows she is coming in:whistling2:
> 
> well babydice usually sleeps in bed with me, but has been sharing her night btween my bed and chesters:gasp:
> 
> ...


lol aww =] rosie gives me loads of skunkie cuddles was so excited when she came and sat on my lap for the first time  now she wont leave me alone. iv noticed rosies been quit wet on her bottom to and a lil swollen, and then the nipping is not just in play any more


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

samhaines said:


> lol aww =] rosie gives me loads of skunkie cuddles was so excited when she came and sat on my lap for the first time  now she wont leave me alone. iv noticed rosies been quit wet on her bottom to and a lil swollen, and then the nipping is not just in play any more


 well i think your baby girl is becoming a growed up skunky:flrt:

she needs a man in her life soon:lol2:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> well i think your baby girl is becoming a growed up skunky:flrt:
> 
> she needs a man in her life soon:lol2:


shes hopefully going up to emmaj's for a few weeks whilst shes in season was just hoping it wouldn't be this soon lol, and im hoping to be getting a male at the end of the month or start of next month so she can have a friend.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

samhaines said:


> shes hopefully going up to emmaj's for a few weeks whilst shes in season was just hoping it wouldn't be this soon lol, and im hoping to be getting a male at the end of the month or start of next month so she can have a friend.


 
well dont leave it too long before she is mated:flrt:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

how long are they normaly in season for.. sry for all the questions


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

samhaines said:


> how long are they normaly in season for.. sry for all the questions


 
its ok but tbh i dont really know, as we mated babydice for the first time last year, chester lived downstairs at that point with his buddy, but his buddy died not long ago so he moved up with babydice.......last year we took chester upstairs for 45mins and after falling off a few times, he did the deed then babydice battered the shit outa him and seemed to out of season the next day!!!!! well she had no more wetness and she didnt smell as bad as she did when in season, whereas this year chester has been with her since before christmas so she is used to his presence now so whether there will be fisticuffs after we just dont know :lol2:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

:lol2: so shes a lil ruff when it comes to love XD
aww sorry to hear of your lose of the skunk
least there getting on a lil better now


ditta said:


> its ok but tbh i dont really know, as we mated babydice for the first time last year, chester lived downstairs at that point with his buddy, but his buddy died not long ago so he moved up with babydice.......last year we took chester upstairs for 45mins and after falling off a few times, he did the deed then babydice battered the shit outa him and seemed to out of season the next day!!!!! well she had no more wetness and she didnt smell as bad as she did when in season, whereas this year chester has been with her since before christmas so she is used to his presence now so whether there will be fisticuffs after we just dont know :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I will have to try and get the pic uploaded i took of havoc, bam and angel all squished into wyots dog bed :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> I will have to try and get the pic uploaded i took of havoc, bam and angel all squished into wyots dog bed :lol2:


Cute!




Lucky sod........ :flrt:


Hi Emmmmmmmmmm!


Daveeeeeeeee!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
heyyyyyyyyyyy daveyyyyyyyyyyywoooooooooo

i cants get on facebook for some reason  

god i have missed our random chats lol

hows ya doing ?

xxxx


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyy daveyyyyyyyyyyywoooooooooo
> 
> i cants get on facebook for some reason
> 
> ...


 
OOOkayyyy!


Dave


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> OOOkayyyy!
> 
> 
> Dave


 
i can get on before 7 in the morn lol but not any other time for some reason lol


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

It must be you, then, lolol!


Or ya comp.........


or FB.........


Gawd, I do talk some sh1t!!!!!!!




Dave. x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> It must be you, then, lolol!
> 
> 
> Or ya comp.........
> ...


 
LOL im pretty good at that too 

yeah i think its my comp tbh lol it just dosnt like it ha ha


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine does funny things too:gasp:......my comp, that is!:lol2:


Dave. x :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Mine does funny things too:gasp:......my comp, that is!:lol2:
> 
> 
> Dave. x :blush:


 
LOL im glad you added the my comp bit ha ha 

i moved all my living room round the other day lol 

skunks an wy are just about getting used to it ha ha :lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Have just separated Ozzy from Lavender, as he has sustained several nasty bites to his head since last night - including a ripped ear! I'm hoping this turn of events means that Lavender now has babies on the way. I've marked the day on the calendar, so be warned - anxious mum time again!!!!! 

Ozzy and Lavender's enclosures share a dividing mesh wall, so I'm not sure if they will settle this way. I'm going to monitor things for a few days and if they don't settle, I'll be swapping the ferrets and Ozzy around, as Lavender is not fussed about the ferrets being close neighbours. Really hoping I don't need to do that, as the ferrets are happy where they are!!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope they settle and Ozzy recovers, and that you have beautiful babies!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks!! Poor boy would be happy to go back for more, but I think he'd end up needing stitches the rate Lavender is going at him! Love definitely has its drawbacks if you are a skunk!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Have just separated Ozzy from Lavender, as he has sustained several nasty bites to his head since last night - including a ripped ear! I'm hoping this turn of events means that Lavender now has babies on the way. I've marked the day on the calendar, so be warned - anxious mum time again!!!!!
> 
> Ozzy and Lavender's enclosures share a dividing mesh wall, so I'm not sure if they will settle this way. I'm going to monitor things for a few days and if they don't settle, I'll be swapping the ferrets and Ozzy around, as Lavender is not fussed about the ferrets being close neighbours. Really hoping I don't need to do that, as the ferrets are happy where they are!!


Have had to separate my male from the females for a while now........and then monitor their time out together.......he is still pestering 2 females but the other gave him a right bashing kast week, so he keeps his distance from her lol. He got another good pasting tonight......from another female & I just kept an eye on them.....once all the "fun" stopped he wandered off with a couple of bite marks & a HUGE grin on his face :whistling2::lol2:

Thats leaves just the chocolate female to get through the ruff stuff.....but sadly she is a tad lame in one leg so is on reduced activity right now........her time will come :whistling2:

They can be so damned aggressive when mating.......one of mine last year ended up half bald, tail included.....:gasp: All grew back nicely though :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> They can be so damned aggressive when mating.......one of mine last year ended up half bald, tail included.....:gasp: All grew back nicely though :2thumb:


 
It's a worrying time, this mating business! I haven't actually seen my two mating, but Lavender has bite marks on her back, so.....

I shall let them in together during the evening and supervise, but I don't want Ozzy's injuries to get worse, so no sleepovers for him til the end of summer now!

It'll soon be time to get "skunk kit diary 2011" going!


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> It'll soon be time to get "skunk kit diary 2011" going!


Agreed, i carn't wait :flrt:


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

haha, loved reading this thread  well my diary is marked, all being well first litter of my kits should be born between 20th - 26th March................. y do we do it lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

skunks rule said:


> haha, loved reading this thread  well my diary is marked, all being well first litter of my kits should be born between 20th - 26th March................. y do we do it lol


 
WOW wish I could predict the birth of kits so precisely..........:gasp: One of my girls mated in Spring last year but gave birth in September!!!!


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

carlycharlie said:


> WOW wish I could predict the birth of kits so precisely..........:gasp: One of my girls mated in Spring last year but gave birth in September!!!!


Ha Ha Ha thats y I put 'should be' rather that will be lol lol dont we love the fact they can delay at the drop of a hat lol


----------

